# Looking for opportunities...



## StacyAnnSC (Jul 1, 2008)

I just received my CPC and I am looking for some work at home with coding and/or billing. I have been in the medical field for 20+ years with experience in ER, Ophthalmology, Orthopedics and Radiology...not all billing and coding, however. I look forward to hearing from anyone with advice or opportunities. I am a self starter and fast learner! I can be reached at splaia@lchcs.org or splaia@yahoo.com.


----------

